# will this suffice to stay safe?



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We have been looking at all the reports of war between America and North Korea.

Last week on the Radio they played Eve of destruction by Barry McGuire, I havn't heard that since the 70's when America/Russia were on the brink of nuclear war.

We have a cardboard box in the pantry we can get in and 4 tins of beans and some nuts stashed, not sure what else we need?

Another couple of tins of beans and a tin of spam?

Any ideas?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

coppo said:


> We have been looking at all the reports of war between America and North Korea.
> 
> Last week on the Radio they played Eve of destruction by Barry McGuire, I havn't heard that since the 70's when America/Russia were on the brink of nuclear war.
> 
> ...


Put the box under the stairs, it's the safest place, oh, or in the bath if you live in a bungalow. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If you are both under the stairs

I'd forget the beans 0

Go for something friendlier:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, you're going to need beer. Lots of it. So I'd start stockpiling now.

The last time there was the threat of a nuclear war, all the breweries closed down and all you could buy anywhere was Watneys Red Barrel....


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Put the box under the stairs, it's the safest place, oh, or in the bath if you live in a bungalow. :grin2:
> 
> Terry


All this talk of cardboard boxes and stairs is all very well, but what to do if you are not at home when the balloon goes up? I intend practising the oft recommended technique of sticking one's head up one's arse in order to ward off the worst of the nuclear blast and subsequent fallout! I'll let you know how I get on........:surprise:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

a colander on the head will stop anything landing on you head and keep any radioactive fallout at bay.

a bloke in the pub told me that and I had no reason to believe him. [hic]


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Morphology said:


> Well, you're going to need beer. Lots of it. So I'd start stockpiling now.
> 
> The last time there was the threat of a nuclear war, all the breweries closed down and all you could buy anywhere was Watneys Red Barrel....


Never tried the Watney's, is it nice, will have to try some and add it to the beer thread.

Maybe need to stockpile some beer, never thought of that.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

The threat has just escalated big time. It's been reported that " The Donald" sent a video to Kimmy baby showing him with his hands spread out on each side of his head and calling " nah nah nah nah nah".

Nick.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We keep our wine stocks under the stairs so I guess that'd be the best place to head to. Must remember to tie a corkscrew to the wine rack so we know we are always fully prepared.

Lesley


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Lesleykh said:


> We keep our wine stocks under the stairs so I guess that'd be the best place to head to. Must remember to tie a corkscrew to the wine rack so we know we are always fully prepared.
> 
> Lesley


Yes that would be funny Lesley, you coming out from there after 6 months and saying''Anybody got a corkscrew''


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> Never tried the Watney's, *is it nice*, will have to try some and add it to the beer thread.


no - it was awful and I think hasn't been brewed since the 80's. it was indicative of all that was wrong about most beer in the 70's - bland, gassy, and tasteless as hell.

stock up on Brewdog for the nuclear war - they do a beer called Tactical Nuclear Penguin which has 32% alcohol. yes - you read that right - 32%. :laugh: drinking that will take away all the pain of the nuclear blast!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

coppo said:


> Never tried the Watney's, is it nice, will have to try some and add it to the beer thread.
> 
> Maybe need to stockpile some beer, never thought of that.


Not only was Watneys Red Barrel "not nice" it was 'king awful!!! I think Monty Python did a sketch about it which is probably a good indication of its place in the national consciousness:grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

so we have some things to be thankful for, presumably the EU or the Common Market as it was then insisted that it was banned on behalf of the French, they had the monopoly in tasteless beer and IMO still do.....

Does red wine improve with exposure to nuclear fallout? Or will the glow of the radiation make it easier to find under the stairs?

In the event of a nuclear attack, what will happen to MHF? Will we still be able to solve the world's problems on here?

It would certainly change the negotiations for Brexit as the UK might be in a place all by itself - vapourised. but AFAIK Kim Young Tum or whoever he is, does not know enough geogrpahy to be able to recognise any country other than America..... that's why he is not worried about firing over Japan - he does not know it exists as he was away from school the day it was taught.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not worth watching at all...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I will never forget her Victoria Wood 

And her questionnaire 

Which ended "in the event of a nuclear attack are you more or less likely to use hellmons mayonnaise "

She shouldn't be dead , a girl from the same school as some of my grandkids 

Brilliant 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Iodine. Gallons of it and the tablets.
Thats what they give inhabitants near nuclear sites that leak.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Or possibally spirozella 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Naw

It's too late

I'll be dead before they drop it

If they ever drop it

My kids, well I can only hope for the best

And I've always hoped for the best for them

Sandra


----------

